# Lobster Tail,Bacon wrapped Asparagus



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

Well I never tried Asparagus wrapped in Bacon or Lobster Tail lightly smoked on the kettle

Started the kettle with the improved low and slow 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cooking-on-the-18-5-weber-kettle#post_1653967

While it was getting up to temp I peeled and wrapped the Asparagus













DSCN0242.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 20, 2017






use bunches of 5













DSCN0243.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 20, 2017






made a few singles to try extra crispy bacon













DSCN0244.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 20, 2017






When I went out it was burning good













DSCN0246.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 20, 2017






Took about 25 minutes for the lobster to hit 145* IT Could have pulled at 140*













DSCN0249.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 20, 2017






Being as there was 2 in a pack I steamed the other for tonight













DSCN0250.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 20, 2017


















DSCN0251.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 20, 2017






Had some left from last night so I will make some cocktail sauce 

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow---That's a Meal Fit for a Bear !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reminds me how long it's been since I had a Lobster Tail !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Great, Richie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## seenred (Feb 20, 2017)

That looks terrific Richie...nicely done!  Reminds me I should do lobster on the grill more often...Point!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks fantastic Richie!

Point!

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 20, 2017)

Now that's a nice plate of food! I like the asparagus bundle as opposed to wrapping individual spears.


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2017)

Now that's a proper meal ,   My wife's favorite  Great job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks good, Always good with bacon..... Like the smoked tail...


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow---That's a Meal Fit for a Bear !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear Thanks I am glad I tried it,the tail picked up just a hint of the smoke.That is all it needs.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> That looks terrific Richie...nicely done!  Reminds me I should do lobster on the grill more often...Point!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red Thanks as I said a first for me,it won't be the last Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 20, 2017)

I know someone who won't be going back to other methods....:drool

Well done, Richie.  :points:


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks fantastic Richie!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al


Al Thanks It is a surprise how different it taste,cooked a different way Thanks for the Point  I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Now that's a nice plate of food! I like the asparagus bundle as opposed to wrapping individual spears.


MO Thanks I never did them so I figured give both a try.Bundles are easier to tie LOL

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

gary s said:


> Now that's a proper meal ,   My wife's favorite  Great job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary Thanks I wanted to make these for my wife on V-Day, she didn't want me to try buying the frozen tail at Sams Club.I haven't had luck with the King Crab it always taste fishy to me,these were great.Think I will email her a pic she is in the Philippines LOL Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks good, Always good with bacon..... Like the smoked tail...


AB Thanks that meal was a treat for me,gave me a chance to work out of my zone.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> I know someone who won't be going back to other methods....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


groucho I am pleased with the outcome and I will try it again for sure,Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## b-one (Feb 20, 2017)

Looks tasty,those asparagus singles almost looks edible.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice job and points for trying something new. Looks like you used warm water lobster. Try it with cold water lobster if it's available in your area. They are usually smaller but I find the meat much sweeter.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow oh Wow that looks great. :drool


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2017)

MasonDixon said:


> Nice job and points for trying something new. Looks like you used warm water lobster. Try it with cold water lobster if it's available in your area. They are usually smaller but I find the meat much sweeter.


MD Thanks for the kind words,I know the difference,when I go to my place in Mass we get whole live lobsters.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> Wow oh Wow that looks great.


Brian Thanks kinda Wowed myself with that LOL

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2017)

Finished the left overs and the Steamed Tail

Home made Cocktail Sauce













DSCN0252.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 21, 2017






The rest of the Smoked and Asparagus 













DSCN0253.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 21, 2017






Thanks again

Richie


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks great. Two of my favorites: Lobster and asparagus.  Plus bacon makes anything better!

I like the bundle idea, never thought to do it that way.


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks great. Two of my favorites: Lobster and asparagus. Plus bacon makes anything better!
> 
> I like the bundle idea, never thought to do it that way.


Xray Thanks it was a first for me I have heard of it,Definitely will do again Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Feb 21, 2017)

Richie,

Did you do anything special in preparing the lobster before tossing it on the grill?   Nice combo with the Asparagus.


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Richie,
> 
> Did you do anything special in preparing the lobster before tossing it on the grill?   Nice combo with the Asparagus.


Craig I only rinsed it off,package said it had some preservative.They were from Brazil Thanks 

Richie


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 21, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Richie,
> 
> Did you do anything special in preparing the lobster before tossing it on the grill?   Nice combo with the Asparagus.


I'm with RIchie on this, Craig:  just rinse them and go.  Only thing I'll sometimes do differently is baste them a couple of times with a butter/garlic/dry white wine mix while they're on the grates.


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> cmayna said:
> 
> 
> > Richie,
> ...


First time I try something I like to be as plain as possible.

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 21, 2017)

Richie, that is some fine looking food! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Which was better the single or bunch wrapped asparagus?


----------



## tropics (Feb 21, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, that is some fine looking food!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bunch was way better! Going for the extra crispy Bacon on the single seemed burnt.Both Bacon and Asparagus.Could be a first time mishap.

Richie

Thanks for the point I appreciate it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 23, 2017)

Very nice meal my friend, I could eat that every other day !  Very nice !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice meal my friend, I could eat that every other day ! Very nice !


Justin Thank you my friend I will be doing these again for sure Thanks for the point I appreciate it 

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Mar 3, 2017)

Richie,

What flavor wood did you use / recommend?   Going to try this dish tomorrow.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 3, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Richie,
> 
> What flavor wood did you use / recommend?   Going to try this dish tomorrow.


Not Richie, Craig, but I will typically use something light for shellfish & mollusks:  fruit woods or alder.  Oak, pecan, hickory, and certainly mesquite (in that order) can overwhelm quickly if not used sparingly.


----------



## geezer (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks really tasty! :drool


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Richie,
> 
> What flavor wood did you use / recommend?   Going to try this dish tomorrow.


Craig I used a handful of Peach chips.

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Mar 4, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for the reply.  I have lots of apple chunks just for Mr. Weber meeting with the Lobsters.  Richie, BTW, the wife is not happy with you enticing me into cooking with more bacon.  How is this family going to lose weight with all this smoking going on?


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Awesome, thanks for the reply.  I have lots of apple chunks just for Mr. Weber meeting with the Lobsters.  Richie, BTW, the wife is not happy with you enticing me into cooking with more bacon.  How is this family going to lose more weight with all this smoking going on?


Oh My bad so I tell ya what to do

Do the single Asparagus (reason) slicing bacon long ways and wrapping burns calories 






Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 27, 2017)

That looks like my kind of meal, Richie.  Two of my favs.  If I could afford the price of lobster out here in Alberta, I'd eat it a couple of times a week.

You never said, but how did the asparagus turn out?  How long did you cook it?

POINTS!!!

Gary


----------



## tropics (Mar 27, 2017)

Gary from what I remember they were cooked about 20 min.,indirect then finished over the coals. I went for smoke then seared them

Richie


----------

